# Lumintop Prince Copper (XM-L2 U2, 1x18650 or 2xCR123A) Review



## candle lamp (May 24, 2016)

Lumintop has recently released the "Prince" lights of different materials with carbon fiber tube, powered by 1x18650 or 2xCR123A. The light comes in a nice cardboard box with built-in packaging foam. I found the light in vacuum-packed, with two spare o-rings, a nice leather belt holster, manual and warranty card. There is a small thin pad for protecting the body against scratch due to the pocket clip. As expected, the main reason for the light in vacuum-packed is to prevent oxidation of the body surface. Three materials (stainless steel, brass, and copper) are available for the light. My review sample is copper.

There is no knurling. Instead, the light has grooves along the length of the head and carbon fiber surrounds the whole body tube. 
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Lumintop's website :
• Utilizes the latest Cree XM-L2(U2) LED with 50,000-hour lifetime
• Output mode / Run-time : 
- High : 1000 lumens / 2.5 hours
- Mid : 170 lumens / 11 hours
- Low : 25 Lumens / 65 hours
• 3 modes : Low - Mid - High. Press the tail switch to change modes
• Boasts a peak beam intensity of 7110cd and a throw distance of up to 169 meters
• Runs on : 1 x 18650 / 2xCR123 (NOT included)
• Dimensions :
- Length : 4.49" (114 mm)
- Head Diameter : 0.87" (22 mm)
- Body Diameter : 0.87" (22 mm)
- Weight : 3.74oz (106g) - SS / 3.88oz (110g) - Brass / 3.99oz (113g) - Copper (excluding battery) 
• High-efficiency circuit auto-regulated by temperature and run time
• Light body is made from premium carbon fiber that is lightweight yet rugged, resistant to corrosion, wear and high temperature
• Three types are available as the head and tail part are made from different materials, they are separately : stainless steel, brass and copper.
• Special cutting technology is employed to shape an array of three-dimensioned small cubes on the tail part, forming a fantastic touch and an eye-catching look
• Optimized ultra-precise reflector offers a long beam distance
• Double-side AR coated, tempered window resists impact and thermal shock, maximizes light transmission (99% light transmittance)
• Multi-Function, bit tail clicky switch provides one-handed operation and easy access to all functions
• The metallic tail switch featuring anti-abrasion allows stand up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle.
• Equipped with quality clip and leather holster, Prince can be fixed on the belt and easy to carry around
• Small and shallow reflector is adopted to strengthen floodlighting and expand the illumination range 
• Impact resistance to 1.5 meters and waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (submersible to 2 meters)
• Market applications include, but are not limited to everyday carry, collection, gift, outdoor activities, emergency, security, hardware/tool and many other uses





.
.

























The head and tail are pure copper with polishing finish and the carbon fiber is present over the copper body tube, and no flaws or no damage on my sample. The head was nicely engraved with manufacturer and model name. The light has a metallic flat tail switch. Fit and finish look very good.
.
.





The light has 3 parts. The pocket clip works as a good anti-roll device as well.
.
.





The head has a clean looking cylindrical design with several grooves. The light has physical reverse polarity protection function to protect from incorrect battery installation. True flat-top cells will not work. There is a black o-ring present in the head, along with a smooth reflector. You will see the nicely engraved model name on the head.
.
.










The light uses AR coating lens where the purple hue is reflected on it.
The light comes with a smooth reflector and uses a XM-L2 U2 emitter. Centering of the emitter was pretty good on my sample. 
.
.





The pocket clip looks sturdy and hold onto the tail very securely by two bolts. Note that the head and tailcap are reversible on the battery tube, thanks to the identical threads on both sides. 
.
.





The battery tube is fully covered in carbon fiber. It looks like square sleek carbon fibers inlaid with golden metal fibers and thin wires vertically and horizontally. With the pocket clip attached, overall grip is quite good. The wall thickness of the body is 1.6mm, which is not so thick for the class. But it's sturdy enough to be used as your light.
.
.





The screw threads are triangular-cut of good quality. Threads are well machined, but not being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap or head is slightly loosened. As supplied, threads are well lubricated. Screw threads action is smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample. 
.
.





The light uses a reverse clicky switch. The metallic switch cap doesn't protrude out the tail end. This makes the light tailstand stably. The switch has somewhat stiff tension with average travel and clicking feedback. 
.
.





The tailcap switch is an ordinary mechanical switch (i.e., not electronic one).
.
.
*User Interface* 

Turn the light on-off by the reverse clicky switch (i.e., click and release to turn on-off). You can advance through modes by a partial soft-press of the switch (or rapid off-on). 

Mode sequence is Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence. There is mode memory. There are no flashing modes (strobe, beacon, SOS).
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected, Nitecore MH20GT (XP-L HI V3), Xeno S3A v1 (XM-L U2), Lumintop Prince Copper (XM-L2 U2), Olight S30R II (XM-L2 U3), Eagletac D25LC2 (XM-L U2), Fenix PD35 TAC (XP-L HD V5), Nitecore P12GT (XP-L HI V3). 
.
.





From left to right, Lumintop Prince Copper (XM-L2 U2), Olight S30R II (XM-L2 U3), Fenix PD35 TAC (XP-L HD V5), Nitecore P12GT (XP-L HI V3). 
.
.
*Measured Dimensions*




.
.





Prince Copper comes with a very nice leather belt holster with a flip with a snap button on the head. It has a belt slide loop. The light fits in the holster either head-up or head-down. The small extra pocket at side give a nice space to carry 1x18650 or 2xCR123A's as well.
.
.





The Prince Copper is a smaller but heavier light in this class, as it has a pure copper body. But it's good size to hold and used as an EDC light. *Overall build quality* is very high. Also the light is luxurious and gorgeous.
.
.
*PWM*





The light shows no sign of PWM at all output levels. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Runtime*





The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as follows :

As you can see, there is a timed step-down on High after 2mins 30secs.
The light maintains perfectly flat regulation for an extended period, followed by a dropping off. Note that you can restore initial max. output by a quick click again. As expected, Keeppower 18650 (3400mAh) gives you the longer runtime. 
.
.





Output-runtime efficiency is very good, as expect for a current-controlled light.
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1xVicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 















.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance'















The medium sized hotspot is well focused and its tint is slightly towards the yellow hue on my sample. A soft corona surrounding the bright hotspot is slightly greenish yellow. The spill beam width is a little bigger than S30R II and clean with no noticeable artifacts. The overall beam profile is good. The overall beam tint is a typical cool tint.
.
.
2. 7.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xVicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The spill beam width seems to be similar to S30R II at this distance.
.
.
3. 85m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xVicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.





Sorry for the deviation on the PD35 TAC. Overall beam pattern is good. Like SR30R II and PD35 TAC, Prince copper has resonable throw for the class, given the size of the head and reflector. 
.
.
*Overall Impressions*

• Build quality is very high
• Luxurious and gorgeous appearance
• Smaller but heavier than this class of light due to the copper body
• Oxidation will slowly change the body color, but still will be classy
• The light can stably tailstand 
• Anti-roll indentations on the tail
• No physical lockout function
• Physical reverse polarity protection function
• True flat-top batteries will not work
• 16340 Li-ion is not supported officially
• Mode spacing seems good
• Mode memory 
• No flashing modes available
• True Moonlight mode is not available
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Timed step-down feature on High
• Very good output-runtime efficiency
• Overall beam tint is cool white

Lumintop Prince Copper provided by Lumintop for review.


----------



## luckydog13 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the review:twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke (May 24, 2016)

Very well done review. The holster does look pretty neat.


----------



## lund1660 (May 25, 2016)

I don't notice a step down on mine, used a stop watch and didn't notice any difference.


----------



## MAD777 (May 25, 2016)

Nice review, candle lamp. Thank you!


----------



## candle lamp (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for your support. luckdog13, Str8stroke, MAD777!



lund1660 said:


> I don't notice a step down on mine, used a stop watch and didn't notice any difference.



That's a curious thing.  As shown in my runtime garph, I used a fan for cooling the light during the whole runtime test under the max. speed.

The light stepped down after 2mins 30secs with both 18650 (2600mAh) and 18650 (3400mAh). This is for sure a timed step-down feature.


----------



## lund1660 (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the review candlelamp, you would think I would be able notice an almost 40 percent drop in output. Ran mine for for five minutes and it got pretty hot so I turned it off. I like the light have the copper version and will probably pick up the stainless steel one also.


----------



## candle lamp (May 25, 2016)

lund1660 said:


> Thanks for the review candlelamp, you would think I would be able notice an almost 40 percent drop in output. Ran mine for for five minutes and it got pretty hot so I turned it off. I like the light have the copper version and will probably pick up the stainless steel one also.



I see. You will feel hot with the light, as the copper conduct heat very well (i.e., it does very good job with the heat).


----------



## Wendee (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the review! I've never seen "carbon fiber" before and from pictures I had seen before, I thought the weave pattern was 'printed' on. So it's actually woven? Wow! What a beautiful flashlight. And the leather holster looks so nice too.


----------



## candle lamp (May 26, 2016)

Wendee said:


> So it's actually woven?



I think so. After woven, it seemed to be coated by something very thin.


----------



## luckydog13 (May 28, 2016)

candle lamp said:


> I think so. After woven, it seemed to be coated by something very thin.



Actually it is carbon fiber and check the torture test of Prince Here :



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y91cT2cW2MY


----------



## MAD777 (May 28, 2016)

Well, obviously the Prince is not _just_ a pretty face!


----------



## candle lamp (May 28, 2016)

luckydog13 said:


> Actually it is carbon fiber and check the torture test of Prince Here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y91cT2cW2MY



Thanks for the link. But isn't that too harsh a test for such a gorgeous Prince?


----------



## Trevilux (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi guys, one little review (in spanish, you can use google translate) with many pics of brass edition (for comparing with this cooper).
http://luxlinternas.blogspot.com.es/

This are my estimated lumens for this with my Trevi-box


----------



## jorn (Nov 18, 2016)

Got my copper prince today. Bought it from gearbest for 31$ (super offer, singles day price). A steal  Noticed the led was not a xm-l2, but a *xp-l*. It also got a bigger hole for the led in the reflector, and a black centering ring to center the the led since the hole is bigger. The o-rings is white. So the light has changed some compared with the one in your review.

Anyway, swapped the led out for a neutral xp-l hi before i made dinner. Use the stove to reflow led's. So when the led was done, i threw on a steak. Also put a layer of tape on the inside of the metal button to make it stop ratteling. And filed down the edges of the reverse polarity protection disk. So now i can use flat tops. Fantastic light, Even better with a neutral xp-l hi


----------



## Nortson (Dec 1, 2016)

jorn said:


> Got my copper prince today. Bought it from gearbest for 31$ (super offer, singles day price). A steal  Noticed the led was not a xm-l2, but a *xp-l*. It also got a bigger hole for the led in the reflector, and a black centering ring to center the the led since the hole is bigger. The o-rings is white. So the light has changed some compared with the one in your review.
> 
> Anyway, swapped the led out for a neutral xp-l hi before i made dinner. Use the stove to reflow led's. So when the led was done, i threw on a steak. Also put a layer of tape on the inside of the metal button to make it stop ratteling. And filed down the edges of the reverse polarity protection disk. So now i can use flat tops. Fantastic light, Even better with a neutral xp-l hi




Could you take a picture of how you applied the tape to the switch? My button seems to fit very poorly and sometimes gets stuck pushed down. Every other part of this light seems very well done except for the button!


----------



## jorn (Dec 5, 2016)

Applied the tape on the underside of the metal button. 3-4 layers.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Apr 8, 2017)

Are lumentop and maratac affiliated? I see very distinct design similarities to my maratac cr123 copper


----------

